# 8 week old puppy with wobbly back legs



## BeefedUpGSDs (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just brought our second gsd (Jedda) home yesterday and today noticed her "limp and yelp" a few times after she got up and then was fine for the rest of the day. I did notice that she was standing on front legs and the rear legs were being sat on - 

She is obviously still developing (maybe the back legs haven't caught up) So is it normal for a 8 week old pup to be like this with "wobbly" legs and stumbling a bit?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This is thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/503169-wobbly-puppy-3.html may be helpful. The limp and yelp would concern me. Could she have gotten hurt at the breeders - maybe while playing with another pup? I would have her checked over by the vet, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs (Jan 24, 2015)

Mary Beth said:


> This is thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/503169-wobbly-puppy-3.html may be helpful. The limp and yelp would concern me. Could she have gotten hurt at the breeders - maybe while playing with another pup? I would have her checked over by the vet, just to be on the safe side.



Thanks for your reply. Everything is all good now with our pup - She hasnt limped or yelped since the first couple of times it initially happened. It's been very hot here (Australian Summer) and with the transition of the new home we are thinking it was just that she needed some good food, water and rest. The little one is up and running around like a little tornado.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind, puppies can be more sensitive with new things, a little ouch will go unnoticed in an adult but in a pup it could be a bigger deal in their minds, it's just a new thing. Keep an eye on your pup, it could be a learning thing or something else.
Also don't think a 8 week old pup will move like an adult, they just don't, if you aren't sure ask your vet when you take your pup in for Vacs.


----------

